# Blake Lively & Ryan Reynolds: Haben sie heimlich geheiratet?



## beachkini (15 Juli 2012)

​
*Ein Polizist hat ihr süsses Geheimnis verraten: Ryan Reynolds und Blake Lively sind bereits Ehemann und -frau. So steht es zumindest in einem offiziellen Polizeibericht.*

Es brodelt in Hollywoods Gerüchteküche. Und ausgerechnet die Polizei trägt daran Schuld: In einem offiziellen Bericht hat ein Beamter gleich zweimal von Ryan Reynolds, 35, «Ehefrau» geschrieben. Dies, nachdem ihn der Schauspieler am 8. Juli gerufen hatte, weil er geglaubt hatte, von einem Paparazzo verfolgt zu werden.

Zwar wurde der Name der Gattin im Protokoll unkenntlich gemacht - aber die People-Portale sind in Aufruhr: Hat der Schauspieler etwa seine Freundin und Berufskollegin Blake Lively, 24, heimlich geheiratet?

Weder Reynolds noch Livelys Pressesprecher wollten das Gerücht bislang bestätigen oder dementieren. Gemäss TMZ.com beteuern Quellen aus dem Umfeld des Paares aber, dass es sich um ein Missverständnis handle.

Ryan Reynolds und Blake Lively haben sich am Set zur Comicverfilmung «Green Lantern» kennengelernt - als er noch mit Scarlett Johansson, 27, verheiratet war. Im Dezember 2010 gab er nach zweijähriger Ehe die Trennung bekannt. «Gossip Girl»-Darstellerin Blake Lively war vor ihrer Beziehung mit Reynolds mit Leonardo DiCaprio, 37, liiert.


----------

